# Frejoth/Morgan/Acra/Grizzly Mill 10"x 33" questions



## Packard V8 (Jul 25, 2020)

We just picked up a decent 1987 Frejoth 10" x 33" R8 mill.  It appears to be a knockoff of the Jorgensen/Clausing 8530 design.

Someone installed a B41 belt on the motor-to-intermediate pulley.  It's approximately 2" too long.  Anyone know:

1. Is the belt supposed to be a B-series?
2. What is the correct length?

The main downfeed is missing the handles.  Anyone have a photo of what they should look like?

Anyone have a link to an Owner's Manual?

jack vines


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 25, 2020)

i would think b-belt is correct, try a B-39 if B-41 is too long


----------

